# Sean's Smokehouse BBQ & Grill



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

After heading back from the service project in Stockton yesterday, I decided to take a little extra time and head over to Sean's Smokehouse BBQ & Grill over near the Lehi crossroads in Saratoga Springs for some good eats.

I just gotta share pass along their info because it was gooooood! I have eaten there three or four times now (generally after a day of shooting with my buddies), and have been more than satisfied each time.

They make some excellent brisket, and pork. And their Tennessee Hollerin' BBQ sauce is sooooo good on their Tripple Threat sandwich (two pieces of Texas toast with pulled pork, ham, and bacon).

Oh, and try the baked beans! :EAT:

I would definitely recommend stopping by if you are in the Saratoga Springs area sometime

*222 E State Rd 73 
Saratoga Springs, UT 84045*


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

+1 to this. I've gone there after shooting a few times now and it has been great every time. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh yes...Sean's is a GREAT choice!!!


----------

